# Biscayne nights, Everglades days



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice report!


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Good job Capt. Great report as always.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, the sky hasn't fallen

good report and nice job on the fish


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news from a trusted source...Thanks Cappy.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice job Bob! Been hearing bout those Biscayne Bay Tarpon for years.....it is on my to do list.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I was introduced to the night tarpon scene in the winter of 1972.... they're pretty reliable if the water isn't too cold.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that firsthand account. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] It's nice to hear things aren't as bad as we're led to believe.


----------

